# Flashlight testing,, Experiment



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I am now concentrating on getting stuff for a no grid scenario I wanted to prep some flashlights.
So I have been testing to see how long different flashlights would run before draining the batteries.
I figured that a flashlight that lasted the longest on one set of batteries would be the best.
I didn't test any mag-lights or any other expensive brand I wanted to see what could be done on a budget
so I could buy 3 or 4 instead of just one. 
I came up with 3 winners

First is a Dorcy LED it has on square LED it runs on 2 AA batteries -- good for about 80 hours model #41-2461 
About 3 bucks at discount stores or $3.99 right from Dorcy 
Dorcy 41-2461 25 Lumen - 2AA LED Deluxe ABS Flashlight

Next is a dollar store shortie it runs on 3 AAA good for about 80 hours run time also cost $.99

The last is a "headlight" set up it ran for about 72 hours $.99 from ebay 
Outdoor Ajustable 5 LED 3 Modes Flash Light Headlight Cycling Fishing Headlamp | eBay

batteries? I found 48 AA alkaline batteries with an expiration date of 2026 for $18.99 
71 AAA for 27.49 
http://stores.ebay.com/Butler-Battery-Supply/AA-/_i.html?_fsub=4970066012

So for about $60 you can load up on flashlights and batteries 


I hope this helps someone get ready


----------



## Grinch (Jan 3, 2016)

You know I have a Coleman it's relatively large not something you want to carry in your pocket but you certainly can, I bought it at Wal-Mart, it was around $40, it takes 6 AA's, but it is the best flash light I've ever owned, it has the typical 3 settings high low strobe. The beam goes extremely far out, and it is incredibly bright. Certainly going to be looking into another one, when we spot light I take it with me because it can reach out there, it's LED and can almost reach as far as a regular plug in spot light. I only take that with me for a flash light when I'm trapping simply because it's all you need. It's a rugged flash light, and I recommend it to anyone looking for a quality light.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

I have a few similar Dorcy lights and I wouldn't necessarily use them as primary lights in certain situations.
The contacts are hit or miss and often you have to shake the light to get the batteries properly seated. 

The light doesn't throw very far and the lens produces a lot of artifacts, so the beam overall isn't very uniform.

I don't know if I just have a lemon, or all cheaper lights tend to be this way but I certainly wouldn't count on it for anything more than brief indoor use during a power outage.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

budgetprepp-n said:


> I am now concentrating on getting stuff for a no grid scenario I wanted to prep some flashlights.
> So I have been testing to see how long different flashlights would run before draining the batteries.
> I figured that a flashlight that lasted the longest on one set of batteries would be the best.
> I didn't test any mag-lights or any other expensive brand I wanted to see what could be done on a budget
> ...


Nice info thanks for sharing.

I use in my edc bug out and emergency bag all the same flashlight. Its an aluminum water proof coleman that runs on 2 AA batteries. Never tested the duration but its not had new batteries since this time last year and its seen 7 or 8 camps with me and several lare night dog walks - still bright. LED. And not that big but bigger than the streamlight expesive stuff. They were about 7 bucks each.

I like having the same all around makes stocking batteries easy. The kids and wife all have the same thing.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I bought up a bunch of the cheap 3 AAA leds for $4.99/6. Invested in alkaline and some lithium replacement bats as originals a cheap. Saturated home and outbuildings with these (hang on doorknobs, on a nail near barn doors etc....). They work great in a pinch or until I can find my way to one of my quality lights/oil lamps.

Another good buy is the everyready LED that takes 6V lantern battery. Found these $3.99 with bat. on sale. Real bright but have not tested run down time. I have extra alkaline and rechargeables for those. With bat. as supplied 50 lumens 65 hr run time (claimed).

Eveready Industrial Floating LED Battery-Powered Lantern-5109LSH15 - The Home Depot


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

I've heard good reviews on the Rayovac Indestructible flashlights. If I recall, they are quite waterproof and can withstand some impact. I think they are about 200 lumens and run on AAs. Found at most department stores, too. I might consider one for a glove box light.


----------

